

Cheap and Nasty - jhawk28
http://unprotocols.org/blog:9

======
kabdib
I was at a startup in 94/95 where we made something a lot like protocol
buffers, with a multi-platform, multi-language (Java / C++ / COM) API on top
of it. Was very friendly -- very JSON-like -- and worked really well, up to
tens of thousands of messages a second through then developer-class Pentium
boxes.

I think you can still go fast without being nasty. Whether there is money in
it is another question.

------
nas
Another real-world example: SMTP vs QMTP (<http://cr.yp.to/proto/qmtp.txt>).
IMHO, saving space by packing bits is not really so important anymore since
nearly every link has high-bandwidth. Reducing latency by reducing round-trips
is huge though.

------
Stiffy
Something is wrong with the styling of that page. In Chrome, Firefox and IE
the first few paragraphs overlap some of the panels on the right, making it
very unreadable.

~~~
Luyt
Indeed - but when I clicked the Readability button (it's a FF addon) the site
was easy to read.

~~~
staktrace
Also available as a bookmarklet for other browsers.

------
arethuza
I wonder what ASN.1 is then?

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abstract_Syntax_Notation_One>

~~~
dfox
Anything from completely brain-damaged (XER) over cheap (GSER or BER,
depending on whether you want widely-used or human-readable) to nasty (PER)
depending on what encoding rules you use.

